# RFI Fox Red Pointing Labs



## dickera (Feb 24, 2012)

I am considering of buying a pup from Fox Red Pointing Labs and I am wondering if anyone has any insight on the especially the breeder but also the pups. The mother is Clara Belle and the father is 4x GMPR Rooster. They have EIC OFA CERF certs, 6 week shots and health guarantee any info would be great.


----------

